# dsl server lahmt



## vsitor (28. September 2002)

hi.
ich habe zwei pcs mit der internetverbindungsfreigabe an dsl angeschlossen.
der client-pc hat eine netzwerkkarte die mit einer festen IP an den server angeschlossen ist.
der server pc hat 2 netzwerkkarten, eine mit fester ip für das lokale netz (zum clienten hin) und eine mit dynamischer ip zum dsl.
bei dem clienten geht alles ratzfatz !
beim server dauert es immer bis er eine anfrage sendet.
wenn er ein signal bekommt dann ist er auch so schnell wie der client (ca80-90 kb/sec) aber es dauert halt bis er ein signal bekommt .

folgende protokolle hat der client-pc wobei eckige klammern [blabla]
als kommentar gelten:

client für microsoft netzwerke
national semiconductor [netzwerkkarte]
tcp/ip



folgende protokolle hat der server-pc wobei eckige klammern [blabla]
als kommentar gelten:

client für microsoft netzwerke
alied telesyn [netzwerkkarte zum client-pc/LAN]
dfü adapter
internetverbindungsfreigabe
level one 10/100 [netzwerkkarte zum dsl]
t-dsl adapter (t-online)
internetverbindungsfreigabe -> alied telesyn [netzwerkkarte LAN]
internetverbindungsfreigabe -> DFÜ adapter
internetverbindungsfreigabe -> level one [dsl netzwerkkarte]
NDISWAN -> T-DSL Adapter
TCP/IP (Heim) -> Alied Telesyn [netzwerkkarte LAN]
TCP/IP -> Internetverbindungsfreigabe
TCP/IP -> Level One [dsl netzwerkkarte]
T-DSL Protocol (T-Online) -> DFÜ Adapter
T-DSL Protocol (T-Online) -> Internetverbindungsfreigabe
T-DSL Protocol (T-Online) -> Level One [DSL-Netzwerkkarte]

wäre sehr nett wenn einer von euch weiss warum ich mit dem server nicht so toll surfen kann weil der dauernd kein signal bekommt.

danke


----------



## DeMuX (8. November 2002)

es gibt einen alternative pppoe treiber, saug dir den mal,
weiß leider grad nicht wie der heißt....


----------



## vsitor (8. November 2002)

*RASPPOE*

von schlabbach, ich weiss.
aber das hat damit nichts zu tun, denn komischerweise
bekomme ich am client pc ja einen guten ping !
aber beim server pc der die internetverbindungsfreigabe
zur verfügung stellt bekommt meist kein signal.
wenn er eines bekommt läufts gut für ein paar minuten, wenn ich dann nichts mache, oder länger als eine minute seiten aufrufe, dauert
es halt wieder als wenn er erstma WACHWERDEN muss :-(

ich habe das schon verbessert, indem ich einige bindungen gelöscht habe.
aber so ganz das ware ist es nicht.
welche protokolle / bindungen kann ich denn löschen ?

gruß


----------



## DeMuX (9. November 2002)

Also das schaut soweit ganz gut aus bei deinen Verbindungen. Aber leider kenn ich mich mit der Internetfreigabe nicht aus.
Evtl kann ich dir am Montag weiterhelfen...


----------



## nubmorane (3. April 2003)

Ich habe exakt das selbe Problem. Bei jedem Zugriff auf das Netzwerk friert der Netzwerkverkehr und das Programm mit dem man dies versucht ein. Das ganze reagiert für ca. 30-45sek nicht mehr.

3 Rechner im Netzwerk, Windows XP Pro mit SP1, Fortlaufende feste IP, 100 Mbit Netzwerk mit Hub (Netgear), XP-Firewall deaktiviert...

Ich habe bisher alles durchprobiert.
- Netzwerkkarten in einen anderen Slot, neuinstallation der Netzwerkkarten und Neueinrichtung des Netzwerks
-Kabel getauscht, Hubsteckplätze getauscht.
-Betriebssystem(e) (XP) mehrfach neu installiert
etc. etc.

Ich habe keine Ahnung an was es liegen könnte...

Mit meinem XP-Notebook mit am Netzwerk, habe ich das Selbe Problem. Vom Server zu den anderen Clients ist es genau so.

Nachdem das Programm oder das Windows-Netzwerkumgebungsfenster wieder reagiert, funktioniert wieder alles wunderbar. Auch die Übertragungsrate ist für ein 100Mbit-Netzwerk vorzüglich (6-7MB/s).

Das hält dann bis zum nächsten Zugriff auf eine andere freigegebene Festplatte oder wechsel in die Arbeitsgruppe und wieder auf den Rechner, muss ich wieder die Warteprozedur über mich ergehen lassen.

Ich habe absolut keine Idee an was es noch liegen könnte...

..Firewalls und nicht benötigte Programme und Dienste habe ich zur Fehlersuche auch schon ausgeknipst. Dass UDP-Datenpakete wegen einer Firewall nicht mehr durchgehen, kann also auch nicht sein.


Grüße
 Frank Nubert


----------



## Blackmoor (22. April 2003)

antwort is ganz einfach:
liegt an windows xp stant mal in der computerbild wie man
das abstellen kann muss baer erst nachsehen

Da Blackmoor


----------

